# HDMI Soundausgabe, die dritte

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt meinen Rechner aufgerüstet. Jetzt mit HDMI Ausgang. Der funktioniert allerdings nur unter WindowsXP.

flammenflitzer olaf # uname -r

```
3.0.6-gentoo
```

flammenflitzer olaf # lspci | grep Audio

```
00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0e0c (rev a1)
```

flammenflitzer olaf # cat /proc/asound/cards

```
 0 [SAA7134        ]: SAA7134 - SAA7134

                      saa7134[0] at 0xefdff000 irq 16

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xefff0000 irq 20

 2 [NVidia_1       ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xedffc000 irq 16
```

Grafikkarte

```
 nVidia GeForce GTX560 Ti 
```

flammenflitzer olaf # aplay -l

```
**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 0/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 2: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 2: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], Gerät 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 2: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], Gerät 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 2: NVidia_1 [HDA NVidia], Gerät 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
```

flammenflitzer linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND | grep -v \#

```
CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=
```

flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep snd

```
snd_seq_dummy           1566  0 

snd_seq_oss            24382  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5756  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44361  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5453  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            31178  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12805  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     21098  4 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   300931  1 

snd_hda_intel          21962  4 

snd_hda_codec          73076  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5638  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                65136  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,saa7134_alsa,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              18677  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7002  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

Nachladen der anderen Module bringt nichts

```
flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd-hda-codec-realtek

flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep snd-hda-codec-realtek

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd-hda-codec-analog

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd-hda-codec-idt

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd-hda-codec-via

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd-hda-codec-hdmi

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd-hda-codec-cirrus

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd-hda-codec-conexant

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd-hda-codec-ca0110

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd-hda-codec-cmedia

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd-hda-codec-si3054
```

flammenflitzer linux # lsmod | grep snd

```
snd_hda_codec_si3054     3432  0 

snd_hda_codec_cmedia     8228  0 

snd_hda_codec_ca0110     5481  0 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    45002  0 

snd_hda_codec_cirrus    10205  0 

snd_hda_codec_via      53574  0 

snd_hda_codec_idt      54732  0 

snd_hda_codec_analog    80473  0 

snd_seq_dummy           1566  0 

snd_seq_oss            24382  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5756  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44361  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5453  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            31178  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12805  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     21098  4 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   300931  1 

snd_hda_intel          21962  4 

snd_hda_codec          73076  11 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_cmedia,snd_hda_codec_ca0110,snd_hda_codec_conexant,

snd_hda_codec_cirrus,snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,

snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5638  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                65136  7 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,saa7134_alsa,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              18677  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7002  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

alsa lässt sich nicht konfigurieren

flammenflitzer olaf #alsaconf

```
No supported PnP or PCI card found

...

No legacy drivers are avaiable
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

cat: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

In /etc/make.conf ist USE=" ...pulseaudio ..." gesetzt. kde 4.7.3. Weitere Software

```
[ebuild   R   ~] media-sound/pulseaudio-1.1  USE="X alsa asyncns avahi caps dbus equalizer glib ipv6 libsamplerate lirc orc tcpd udev -bluetooth -doc -gnome -jack (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -test" 0 kB                

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse-0.10.30  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-libs/phonon-4.5.1-r1  USE="gstreamer pulseaudio (-aqua) -debug -vlc -xine" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.5.1  USE="alsa -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.7.3  USE="alsa pulseaudio (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -xine" 0 kB
```

Wird die Ausgabe von cat /etc/asound.state benötigt?

Ich weiß nicht, ob das eine Rolle spielt? Die Bildschirme sind konfiguriert als separate Monitore. xorg.conf kann ich bei Bedarf posten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich denke, das es sich um ein Treiberproblem handelt. Ich habe hier etwas gefunden, kann aber damit nichts anfangen.

http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/82509

http://acm.jhu.edu/git/linux-2.6/commit/…7ba5dec6653ac74

Sollte ich einen 2.6 kernel nehmen?

In der Dokumentation von Kernel 3

```
The hd-audio driver reads the file via request_firmware().  Thus,

a patch file has to be located on the appropriate firmware path,

typically, /lib/firmware.  For example, when you pass the option

`patch=hda-init.fw`, the file /lib/firmware/hda-init-fw must be

present.

The patch module option is specific to each card instance, and you

need to give one file name for each instance, separated by commas.

For example, if you have two cards, one for an on-board analog and one 

for an HDMI video board, you may pass patch option like below:

------------------------------------------------------------------------

    options snd-hda-intel patch=on-board-patch,hdmi-patch

```

Und ich habe gelesen, das spezielle Kerneloptionen (unklar welche und wo einzugeben) erforderlich sind

```
..

als Kernelparamter angeben werden muss wenn der Linux Kernel 3.X verwendet wird da ab dieser Version die Soundausgabe über HDMI standardmässig abgeschaltet ist. 
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Möglicherweise liegt es daran:

http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/gpu-hdmi-audio-document/gpu-hdmi-audio.html#gf520_codec_arch_support

Da soll dieser Patch helfen. Gibt es den für Gentoo-sources?

http://kernel.opensuse.org/cgit/kernel/commit/?id=a810364a0424c297242c6c66071a42f7675a5568

Hier 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches/releases.htm

habe ich nichts gefunden zu kernelversionen 3.x.x

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ichhabe das hier durchgelesen und abgearbeitet (Versuch). ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/gpu-hdmi-audio-document/gpu-hdmi-audio.html

Dann hatte ich gerade ein Erfolgserlebnis. Testsound auf dem TV. Aber wie kann ich das nutzen?

Ich habe einige hw:x,x durchprobiert.

```
flammenflitzer linux # speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:2,7

speaker-test 1.0.24.2

Wiedergabe-Gerät ist hw:2,7

Stream-Parameter sind 48000 Hz, S16_LE, 2 Kanäle

Verwende 16 Oktaven rosa Rauschen

Rate ist 48000 Hz (angefordert: 48000 Hz)

Puffergröße von 64 bis 16384

Periodengröße von 32 bis 8192

Verwende maximale Puffergröße 16384

Perioden = 4

gesetzt: period_size = 4096

gesetzt: buffer_size = 16384

 0 - Vorne links

 1 - Vorne rechts

Zeit pro Periode = 5,633944

 0 - Vorne links

 1 - Vorne rechts

Zeit pro Periode = 5,972947

 0 - Vorne links
```

!!! jetzt habe ich ein Rauschen auf dem TV !!!

```
flammenflitzer olaf # nano /etc/asound.conf

pcm.!default hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=7
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

alsasound                 | * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

alsasound                 | * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:1685:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:23:Unexpected char

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsasound                 |alsactl: get_controls:570: snd_ctl_open error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 | * Error saving levels.                                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

alsasound                 | * Loading ALSA modules ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

alsasound                 | * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:1685:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:23:Unexpected char

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsasound                 |alsactl: set_controls:1424: snd_ctl_open error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:1685:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:23:Unexpected char

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:1685:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:23:Unexpected char

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsasound                 |alsactl: set_controls:1424: snd_ctl_open error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 | * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:1685:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:23:Unexpected char

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsasound                 |alsactl: set_controls:1424: snd_ctl_open error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:1685:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:23:Unexpected char

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:1685:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:23:Unexpected char

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsasound                 |alsactl: set_controls:1424: snd_ctl_open error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 | * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:1685:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:23:Unexpected char

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsasound                 |alsactl: set_controls:1424: snd_ctl_open error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:1685:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:23:Unexpected char

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:1685:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:23:Unexpected char

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hooks_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 |ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration

alsasound                 |alsactl: set_controls:1424: snd_ctl_open error: Invalid argument

alsasound                 | * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring
```

Also den Eintrag wieder entfernt. (/etc/asound.conf ist jetzt leer.)

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/pulse/default.pa | grep module-alsa-sink

#load-module module-alsa-sink
```

geändert

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/pulse/default.pa | grep module-alsa-sink

#load-module module-alsa-sink

load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:2,7
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ pulseaudio --load="module-alsa-sink device=hw:2,7"

E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() fehlgeschlagen.
```

???????????????

----------

## arfe

Z.B. mit mplayer so:

mplayer -display :0.1 -ao alsa:device=hw=1.7

Mein Display (TV) ist ein seperates Screen. Konfiguriert mit nvidia-settings.

----------

## musv

Ton ist bei mir ebenfalls auf hw=1,7. Klappt aber irgendwie nur bei mir, wenn ich die Parameter explizit in der Kommandozeile bei Mplayer oder bei sxfe (xineliboutput für VDR) angeb. In der mplayer.conf hab ich's noch nicht hinbekommen - genauso wenig wie in der asound.conf.

Mein Ziel ist irgendwann mal, den Ton systemweit gleichzeitig über Toslink (hw=0,1) und über HDMI (hw=1,7) auszugeben. Hab dazu auch schon die eigentlich passende asound.conf gefunden.  Nur dummerweise weigern sich irgendwie sämtliche Applikationen, diese Defaultkonfiguration (HDMI+Toslink).

Ach ja, am Anfang wollte ich auch 2 Screens definieren. Ich hatte damit gerechnet, dass man für HDMI extra die Nvidia-Treiber für X benötigt und der TV im Framebuffer-Modus überhaupt nicht geht. Irgendwann hab ich dann gemerkt, dass die Bildübertragung vom HTPC zum TV via HDMI out of the box funktioniert. Damit wurde der normale Monitor überflüssig. Etwas tricky war der 24p-Modus, wo ich erstmal rausfinden musste, dass damit nicht 24 Hz sondern 23,976 Hz gemeint sind.  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Vielleicht könnte das hier weiterhelfen. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit hdmi an meiner Zotac box und es hat mir geholfen:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=102354

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## flammenflitzer

alsa habe ich nicht konfiguriert. (Fehlermeldungen nach Konfiguration) Vielleicht kann mir jemand mit ähnlicher Konfiguration seine alsa.conf posten

Pulseaudio funktioniert nicht mit geänderter /etc/pulse/default.pa

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ pulseaudio

E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Unknown command: autospawn = no

E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Konnte Daemon nicht initialisieren.
```

Pulseaudio kommt mit keinem der Einträge in der /etc/pulse/default.pa klar

```
autospawn = no
```

```
load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:2,7
```

```
load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:2,7 sink_name=hdmi_output
```

```
load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:2,7
```

Mit keinem der Einträge kommt pulseaudio klar. (pulseaudio 1.1)

Muss ich erst die /etc/conf.d/alsasound oder die /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf anpassen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Vielleicht könnte das hier weiterhelfen. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit hdmi an meiner Zotac box und es hat mir geholfen:
> 
> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=102354
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

```
/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf. In the  "# defaults" section I replaced the following:

defaults.ctl.card NVidia

defaults.pcm.card NVidia

defaults.pcm.device 7
```

 Hast du jetzt nur noch Sound über HDMI?

----------

## Erdie

Der Zotac hängt am Fernseher und ich nutze den Sound aussschließlich über HDMI, von daher vermuet ich "ja". Alles andere habe ich noch nicht getestet.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt

```
nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

# ALSA portion

options snd cards_limit=2

alias snd-card-0 snd_hda_intel

alias snd-card-1 snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi

options snd_hda_codec_realtek index=0

options snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi index=1

```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # update-modules

```

```

lammenflitzer olaf # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

alsasound                 | * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

alsasound                 | * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

alsasound                 | * Loading ALSA modules ...

alsasound                 | *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

alsasound                 | *   Loading: snd-card-1 ...

alsasound                 |FATAL: Module snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi not found.                             [ ok ]

alsasound                 | * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi

flammenflitzer olaf # 
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep hdmi

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     21731  4 

snd_hda_codec          58271  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                65104  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,saa7134_alsa,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
```

----------

## musv

Pulseaudio fällt zumindest bei mir aus, da mein Bestreben ganz klar in Richtung bit perfect sound geht. 

Bin auch schon an dem Punkt, dass ich mit der Alsa-Only-Lösung soweit leben kann, dass sich XBMC und MPD nicht gegenseitig blockieren, indem ich halt bei XBMC einfach die Klicksounds im Menü deaktiviert hab. 

Pulseaudio hat mich insofern zur Weißglut getrieben, dass es sich auf meinen beiden Rechnern (HTPC mit Alsa wegen HDMI, Desktoprechner mit OSS wegen besserer Analog-Qualität) immer irgendwie selbst startet. Eigentlich wollte ich Pulseaudio ausschließlich dafür nutzen, den Sound von einem Rechner nach belieben auf einen anderen zu übertragen. Besonders nervig ist, dass KDE sofort auf Pulseaudio zurückgreifen will, wenn das installiert ist. 

Nun gut, diese Netzfunktionalität bleibt jetzt außen vor. Die MP3 krieg ich vom HTPC auf meinen Desktoprechner per NFS, die Steuerung der HTPC mit dortiger Soundausgabe wird per MPD erledigt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke.

ich habe einiges mit alsa ausprobiert. Hat nichts gebracht. Jetzt verlasse ich mich bei alsa auf udev und passe nur noch die pulseaudio Konfiguration an.

Bin da schon ein Stück weiter.

Ich habe in der /etc/pulse/client.conf autospawn = no

und danach in der 

/etc/pulse/default.pa load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:2,7

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ pulseaudio -k

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ pulseaudio -D

In pavucontrol habe ich zur Auswahl

Wiedergabe -> HDA Nvidia

-> HDA Nvidia Digital Stereo (HDMI)

-> Internes Audio Analog Stereo

Seltsamerweise funktioniert jetzt der Sound auf dem TV wenn ich HDA Nvidia auswähle.

Bei HDA Nvidia Digital Stereo (HDMI) höre ich nichts.

Bei Internes Audio Analog Stereo kommt der Sound, wie es sein soll, aus den PC Lautsprechern.

Frohe Weihnachten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nachdem es jetzt 2 Tage funktioniert hat, geht es jetzt nicht mehr, ohne das ich etwas am System geändert habe. 

```
laf@flammenflitzer ~ $ pulseaudio

E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device=hw:2,7"): initialization failed.

E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Module load failed.

E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Konnte Daemon nicht initialisieren.

```

----------

